# A song game ...



## Legolam (Nov 11, 2003)

Here's a game for all you crazy music and LOTR lovers out there:

Can you think of song titles for all of the characters in Tolkien's books? I saw this on the BBC LOTR forum: http://www.bbc.co.uk/cgi-perl/h2/h2...hdo.bbc.co.uk>&board=films.fellowship&sort=Te so you can go there for some ideas. Here are some to get you started:

"Can't Touch This" - the One Ring
"Breaking Up Is Hard To Do" - the Fellowship
"Goldfinger" - Frodo/Sauron


----------



## Aulë (Nov 11, 2003)

Mwhaha: http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10641

*is evil*


----------



## Legolam (Nov 12, 2003)

Oh fine then. Just when I thought I had a good idea ...


----------



## Starflower (Nov 12, 2003)

never mind Aule, he's being evil.
I have a song for Aragorn : 'I'm a poor lonesome cowboy' a la Lucky Luke


----------

